# Raven Guard Army Project Log - DoI



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys,

It's us again with another Warhammer 40k Project.
This time it's going to be a cool Raven Guard army.
Atm I'm a bit late to the party the army is far in it's progress,
but the beginning of this log will be more filed with content so I guess its a good thing.

Ok so the army list is:

Shadow Captain
Vanguard(5)
Assault Marines (15)
Tactical Marines (20)
Devastator Marines (10)
Scouts (20)
Drop pods (2)
Land Speeders (2)
Venerable and Ironclad Dreadnoughts (1+1)

A lot of Jump packs and Fast striking troops i like that ^^.
It's another one of those cool lists that fit the character of the chapter.
What do you think?

Oki form more photos be sure to check out the blog posts and take a log at those Wip photos:

http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/11/the-white-crow.html
http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/10/ravens-infantry-start-to-look-cool.html
http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/10/the-birds.html









































































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Lots of Raven Guard seem to be turning up recently, I like it. These guys look good. I'm not a big fan of the Sanguinary Guard wings on Raven Guard, I think they're a bit too ostentatious for the dark sneaky guys. That being said, the whole squad are beautifully converted and the paint job on who I assume is the sergeant is great.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Every single time you open a new thread I tinkle myself a little. I can't wait to see the progress on these. Now to go and change my bedsheets....again.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow awesome! I don't see that many well-done Raven Guard armies around here!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Asamodai said:


> Lots of Raven Guard seem to be turning up recently, I like it. These guys look good. I'm not a big fan of the Sanguinary Guard wings on Raven Guard, I think they're a bit too ostentatious for the dark sneaky guys. That being said, the whole squad are beautifully converted and the paint job on who I assume is the sergeant is great.


Thank you Hope you will like the end result too ^^.



SwedeMarine said:


> Every single time you open a new thread I tinkle myself a little. I can't wait to see the progress on these. Now to go and change my bedsheets....again.


HAHAHA you made me lol ^^



forkmaster said:


> Wow awesome! I don't see that many well-done Raven Guard armies around here!


Don't want to sound immodest but me too ^^. Paulina and the team are making some wonders around the Studio.

...And here's another portion of Raven Guard awesomeness.

Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/11/swift-strikers.html





































Cheers,
Brovatar.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Really talented and I have seen those Night Lords on that blog elsewhere!  I think I follow that thread. The only thing which I might suggest would be a slightly paler/whiter skincolor and perhaps black eyes. Those are kinda the trademark for the Legion/Chapter.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah we messed that up a bit. but they aren't to dark I hope.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys the project is on it's way out . Just few thing s to finish up.
Paulina wrote some work in progress thoughts on the blog.
Check it: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/11/two-caged-birds.html



















Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Those camoflauge cloaks look freakin' amazing!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

We have finished the Raven Guard army. Now we will be posting some gallery's on it every day so be sure to come back here tomorrow.





































Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.

PS: check our new YT video:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Amazing speeders and they fit for their theme!


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

forkmaster said:


> Amazing speeders and they fit for their theme!


Thanks ^^

Day two. The day of the Storm Talon.
Just a cool cool model. Love the freehand Love the Base done by Michael. Just soo much character. Easily my favorite form the whole army.

http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/12/talon-of-raven.html





























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

New day new supply drop:
http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/12/drop-ravens.html




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar

PS: Check out our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/DenofImaginations


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

For today I have some scouts for YOU!!
Check them out: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/12/ravens-in-hiding.html

Hey hey btw guys what do you think about those camo cloaks are they a good color for Raven Guard?




























Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Ravens Ravens Ravens. Check out the Boss.
SHADOW CAPTAIN!

http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/12/shadow-captain.html



















and he's crew:

The shadow boys










Check it: 









Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys lat update on the RG after this there will be a Army foto gallery for you.
Let's see the troops:

BLOG: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/12/flock-of-ravens.html




























All those RG logos are freehand.

Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

How do you say it?........errrr........fOOk me they are wicked!!....Got there in the end!!
:grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Christ.... Great work! :so_happy:


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

you guys at DoI do such fun work. never disappointing. great work on a great chapter.


----------



## Brovatar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys!!!
Time for the full gallery: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157638342255695/ 

Paulina's Blog: http://www.denofimagination.com.pl/2013/12/ravens-blackened-sky.html

YouTube Video: 













Thanks to everyone across the forums for creative comments and good words this project was awesome and more like this one are coming so keep your eyes opened.
Den of Imagination is working faster then ever with new staff.

Remember, Feed your Imagination,
Brovatar.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome Job as always. Keep it up.


----------

